# What exhaust and programmer



## trey99 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a 09 brute 750 was looking to upgrade the exhaust and add a programmer. Just look to get some input was looking at a msd charge programmer and a bug gun evo full exhaust.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

*2008 to 2011 is the msd charge FI and 2012 to now ya can use programmer's like power commander 5. *

*call vforcejohn he will set you up with the msd and maps for it just tell him what exaust your putting on it and your set.*


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

You can't go wrong wit Big gun evo full or this HMF Swamp series my cousin have them for couple of months now with good performance and sounds great. Vforcejohn sure is a big help for programmer.


----------



## Bamarottie (Jul 15, 2015)

The muzzy duals are a great exhaust set up. They have a great deep rumble and make the brute sound twice as mean! The head pipes also have O2 sensor bungs so you can get better tuning done. The exhaust is made of good quality material and fairly easy to install. The rear cylinder head pipe runs close to the gas tank but if you heat wrap the pipe you'll be good to go, that's what I did. I'm running the HMF programmer on mine now but plan on getting a PC5 and getting a better tune after doing a top end upgrade in pistons and cams.


----------



## trey99 (Jun 10, 2015)

Has anyone ran the big gun tuner and big gun evo full exhaust system. And pros or cons on the big gun tuner?


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

that's the exact set up i got. Biggun full system and MSD charger on my 08. love it and love the sound, and cheaper than muzzy if you don't wanna spent the pretty penny one plus programmer


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish I had a better pic of the exhaust


----------

